# Has anyone experienced an unresponsive keyboard?



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a rooted Droid Charge running Gummycharged GBE 2.1. I've run in to this issue a few times with no discernible pattern. When I go to use my phone to text someone, type an email, or do anything that requires typing, the keyboard doesn't work. They keyboard displays on the screen, and it makes clicky noises when I type, but no text appears in the text field.

I'm currently using the Swype keyboard (ver 2.72.77.29122.29429.2682.sch_i510). When this happened the first time, I switched to the Android Keyboard, but it behaved the same way. I had to reboot the phone to make everything work properly again.

This has happened to me 3 times now (I think). The last time I was editing a username for my email cient - I clicked in the box and I couldn't even backspace to delete what was there. I had used the phone earlier that day with no problems. I had just pulled it out of my pocket and tried to use it.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

I've had that happehowever when i hit send it will send what i had been typing. its like it's just not overlaying the text correcly


----------



## m0unds (Sep 4, 2011)

i've had this on a recurring basis with every ROM i've tried on my charge, some more frequently than others.

i've never had the input w/noise but no text overlay persist between input methods though. mine stops when i switch to lastpass (As i usually only have my primary kb + lastpass enabled)


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

I have the same problem, but i just exit out of whatever app i am using, go back into it, and it works fine. I don't know why it happens, but it just does.


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, so far this hasn't happened again since my last post. When it has happened though, I was not able to enter text at all (so, it wasn't like it was invisible or anything - hitting "enter" or trying to submit something just didn't work.) I had tried quitting apps with no success.

In any case, this problem is gone for now - maybe it was caused by an app that has since been updated?


----------

